

Intel CTO Rattner: Wireless Power Likely to Produce Devices that Run Infinitely  - mielles
http://www.futureofgadgets.com/futureblogger/show/1195-intel-cto-rattner-wireless-power-likely-to-produce-devices-that-run-infinitely

======
icey
Beyond running infinitely, this plus the memristor work that HP is doing would
also lead to a great deal of miniaturization of consumer electonics as well.
The two technologies together would lower required memory consumption; and the
removal of the need for batteries in a lot of devices would also greatly help
shedding weight and size.

